# Hose nozzle recommendations?



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have generic big box store 7-pattern hose nozzles which are okay. They are in poor shape and may be in need of replacement soon. What do you guys like to use?

I'm hoping to keep within the $20-$50 range.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use this Gilmour nozzle a lot. I like how compact it is.








​
I also have one of these Orbit nozzles that has held up pretty well.








I also have an Underhill UltraMax, but it is outside that price range. It is nice for high-flow hand watering, but I probably would not recommend it as a "utility nozzle".


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have the same Orbit one @Ware mentioned. It was my number 1 until I bought the Eley ones.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

What would you be using it for? I have several different styles for different uses, and all my hoses have quick couplers so I can switch out easily.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Watering plants, filling the sprayer, cleaning dirt off equipment or surfaces (siding/concrete). That covers most of my use. I typically use a shower setting for watering, soaker for filling my sprayer, and jet for hosing things down. The jet setting doesn't get much pressure.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been looking for a good hose-end spray nozzle for a while, but the quality is usually lacking and I have to replace them every year. I just picked up a new one today off Amazon that is really impressive after the first use. I obviously can't speak to durability yet, but it's heavy and seems to be well built. A little pricey, but if it lasts it will be worth it.

https://www.amazon.com/GREEN-MOUNT-Pressure-Firemans-Ergonomic/dp/B079QXX8RT/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=green+mount+the+better+nozzle&qid=1564707330&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Depends on what your goal is.

I have 2 Eley sprayers and I have 2 of these . . . . https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/watering-and-irrigation/nozzles-and-wands/7230550?x429=true&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_4PY7dHl4wIVyICfCh0izQObEAQYBiABEgLVFvD_BwE KSS


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I've used this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0186NHC7Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

paired with this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQAQY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

for year, i've used this combo. expensive? yes, but it's made to last a lifetime.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

This year I'm giving the super deluxe hose nozzle from Harbor Freight a try. It seems very well made and has been holding up to plenty of abuse so far. I also put one of these shut off valves on the hose end so I don't have to walk back to the house to turn off the water when switching from this nozzle to my impact sprinklers. It helps keep me dry when adjusting the impacts too.

Twinkle Star Heavy Duty Brass Shut Off Valve Garden Hose Connector, Set of 2, TWIS3001 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CZYGVFH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_FddsDbGY3GZKW


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Bon-Aire nozzle.

Beats them all.

Google it. Amazon it. It's like 25 bucks, it's amazing. It takes a beating, it's got the absolute best adjustment for flower beds without destroying the petals.

It'll water the turf like the end sprayers you see on a golf course green. The bigger the hose the better.

It's so good I ordered them and sent to everyone in my family. I've had one for 5 years and haven't broken it. The orbits all leak or get hard to adjust. I don't need a mister. This one will do soak to jet and just needs a twist.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

+1 on the bon aire ultimate. I ran it over with my car the very first day I purchased it and its still going strong


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> +1 on the bon aire ultimate. I ran it over with my car the very first day I purchased it and its still going strong


I just love the mid level spray. It's enough to water into the soil when you have a shirt lawn and it doesn't leave lines in the turf. I can water my beds and don't destroy them with a powerful spray. Doesn't look like much water when put your hand under it and it's absolutely throwing down tons of water.

I honestly can't imagine a better one. I'll buy it if you hate it.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Spammage said:


> I've been looking for a good hose-end spray nozzle for a while, but the quality is usually lacking and I have to replace them every year. I just picked up a new one today off Amazon that is really impressive after the first use. I obviously can't speak to durability yet, but it's heavy and seems to be well built. A little pricey, but if it lasts it will be worth it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GREEN-MOUNT-Pressure-Firemans-Ergonomic/dp/B079QXX8RT/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=green+mount+the+better+nozzle&qid=1564707330&s=gateway&sr=8-2


This just arrived and I have to say, I am fairly impressed. It feels solid. I like the fireman lever. The patterns are good and useful. How has it held up for you?

The jet spray is stronger and more concentrated than the Bon Aire that I tried for the past half year. My wife hated the Bon Aire. It's definitely quirky with its patterns and shut off mechanism. I wasn't in love with it. I'll keep it and maybe use it for the backyard if that nozzle breaks down.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a good hose-end spray nozzle for a while, but the quality is usually lacking and I have to replace them every year. I just picked up a new one today off Amazon that is really impressive after the first use. I obviously can't speak to durability yet, but it's heavy and seems to be well built. A little pricey, but if it lasts it will be worth it.
> ...


Still working like a champ. I'm hoping it lasts several years and have no reason to believe that it won't. :thumbup:


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Just bought the Orbit nozzle @Ware posted and it's so much better than the cheap nozzle I had before. Now to find decent shut off valves for the end of the hoses that don't restrict water flow at all.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've been using the Eley setup and I've got to say that I really like it. The hose nozzle is great and the quick connect setup is by far the best that I've used.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I purchased a Griot's Finest Water Hose Nozzle back in 2008 and it's still going strong and I have not found another hose end nozzle with the quality of this one when it comes to water flow and the sturdy construction. I have tried all the cheap ones that look similar but they never performed like this one. It would work awesome off the hose bib but once I switched my hoses over to the irrigation line which increased the GPM tremendously this thing just worked even better. i also tried all the other "fire hose" offerings from Underhill and Kochek and they couldn't hold a candle to this hose nozzle. I loved this one so much I ended up buying another one 4 years ago for the backyard and they have both sat outside their whole life as I never bring in my hoses for the Winter. They come with a 180 day money back guarantee and a lifetime warranty. I know they are quite expensive but it will be the last one you will ever have to buy.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm in love with this Dramm one that greendoc turned me on to

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HHSAR6?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_product_details



The reason I love it is that it puts out a ton of water volume. I get the same gallons per minute as if I had no nozzle at all when I do a 5 gallon bucket test. The normal shower nozzles cut the water volume to about half of this little guy. I see these used a lot at garden centers that have to water a lot of plants in a short time. It's very gentle and does not damage flowers or new seeding.

It's great for hand watering after lawn leveling, pushing granular products into the soil, watering flowers and keeping seeds wet... I even did the math and found for my yard I can hand water the entire 2.7 M lawn in about 4.6 hours. That's a bit much but broken into three days it's not so bad for someone that thoroughly enjoys hand watering. An inch of water per M is 623 gallons and I'm getting 6 gallons per minute, so 360 gallons per hour.

I like to pair it with this so I can adjust the flow or cut it off as needed.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQAQY?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


----------

